# Remington CTI 105 II?



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Does anybody know anything about this gun? Has anybody Shot one? Looks interesting and I am thinking that I might buy the gun.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have not heard ONE good thing about this gun. I would not spend money one one.


----------

